# Please help with maru 4x4



## bluecloe45 (Jun 27, 2010)

can someone assemble my maru 4x4, i have a broken finger and i can't do it. I will give the person 10 bucks and pay for shipping both ways


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 27, 2010)

Unbreak your finger XD


----------

